# F525. How much should I ask for it?



## Elendil22 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am buying a new Kubota Kommander. I have a 1993 JD F525 48" deck with 680 hours and the factory light kit installed. Both belts are new and have 2 spare short belts to go with it. Also a new battery and 3 new blades installed 3 months ago. Seat and body are in excellent condition. Can anyone give me some advice on a respectable price to get for it. Don't want to scare people away but don't want to give it away for less than its real value either.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd Check out tractorhouse.com and ebay for comps. These will put you in the general vicinity.


----------



## Elendil22 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some pics of my unit if it helps get an opinion:


----------

